# Instuctional videos



## CharlesPogi (May 31, 2003)

Has anyone watched grappling instructional videos?..If so..by who and was it supplemental to your training.Thanks


----------



## Kempojujutsu (May 31, 2003)

I' ve got all kinds of grappling tapes. Have more grappling tapes then any other type.
John Saylor-Goshin Jujutsu
Matt Thorton-JKD & BJJ
Kazeka Muniz- BJJ
Joe Moreira-BJJ
Wallid Ismail-BJJ

They seem to help show some stuff & you can learn some new techniques. But the best way is to find a Instructor to help with.
Bob:asian:


----------



## J-kid (Jun 1, 2003)

Get some BJJ and wrestling tapes that will help you maybe a judo tape.

Frank Shamrock has some nice ones.


----------



## RyuShiKan (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CharlesPogi _
> *Has anyone watched grappling instructional videos?..If so..by who and was it supplemental to your training.Thanks *



If you want to get together and do some training let me know since I am just down the street from you.


----------

